# A Spectacular Bird film



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

Well, I simply don't know how in the world this film was made, but I do know that the Talk Budgies community will definitely enjoy it, and be amazed, as I was...

http://www.stumbleupon.com/su/6ef9OQ/vimeo.com/5719819


----------



## rockybudgeboa (Dec 12, 2006)

That gem is from Andrew Zuckermans Book/film BIRD

AMAZING


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

rockybudgeboa said:


> That gem is from Andrew Zuckermans Book/film BIRD
> 
> AMAZING


Wow, Leslie - :speechless-smiley-0You are definitely a wellspring of knowledge about almost Everything!:star:

(Or - maybe I have just "Discovered" something that everyone else has already seen and known about for Years!) :dunno: (Very possible - I don't get around that much...)


----------



## rockybudgeboa (Dec 12, 2006)

Thank you so much. I remember seeing before. I am on a Bird List and someone posted it there


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Wonderful video!! I totally enjoyed it -- thanks for sharing it with us. :hug:*


----------

